# Omega Beta 21: STS the only service possible?



## Dualmonitors (Dec 3, 2017)

Dear All:

I've been eyeing an Omega Beta 21 for a while - in particular, I like the quirkiness of the sloped top surface of the case, very 1960s-1970s.

While I'm currently considering a purchase, I can't help but be concerned that this will soon turn into a paperweight as it seems like STS is the ONLY service company who would provide service to Beta 21 watches. fyi: i'm located in the USA. At least with the tuning fork types of movements, i.e. the Omega f300, or other ESA movements, folks in the US like Chris et al would be able to work on those. There appears to be options for people who are happy to service tuning fork types of watches, but for the Beta 21 movements, it seems like its STS or no one else!

May I ask if my understanding that STS is the only company who would service Beta 21 movements is correct? Or am I mistaken?

I've emailed STS but have not yet heard from them.

Another concern is that soon, STS may not even service Beta 21 movements anymore as they themselves may run out of parts! As Omega already doesn't service Beta 21s, what would one do?

Besides f300 ESA movements which other USA watchmakers are able and willing to service, even the Omega 1510 types of Marine Chronometer watches need to be sent to STS, I believe. That means that the Omega Marine Chronometer is no better than the Beta 21 in terms of being able to be fixed! May I ask if my understand of the Marine Chronometers is correct as well please?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

STS are good, just expensive!

For anything along these lines I would be tempted to ask Paul @Silver Hawk at Electric Watches. Looks like he's taking a break at the moment but I would never use anyone else for an F300 and I know for a fact he's probably the best independent in the country for electric.


----------



## Dualmonitors (Dec 3, 2017)

kevkojak said:


> STS are good, just expensive!
> 
> For anything along these lines I would be tempted to ask Paul @Silver Hawk at Electric Watches. Looks like he's taking a break at the moment but I would never use anyone else for an F300 and I know for a fact he's probably the best independent* in the country *for electric.


 @kevkojak: thank you kindly for your reply.

well, you wrote "...in the country". i'm located in the US, and sending watches to and from the UK is quite a bit of effort! incoming watches have to go through US Customs, of course, and would have customs import duty. plus shipping isn't inexpensive either.

Wondering if there are any service folks for f300 or Beta 21 or those 1511/Marine Chronometer watches in the US?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

My apologies, I always just assume members are UK based, I should have looked.

I think it's unlikely you'll find much advice on here, we only have a handful of US members, it's primarily a UK based watch forum.
WatchUSeek (WUS) might be a good place to ask.


----------

